
Peach just released a web version of their app - vuyani
https://peachwww.com/
======
metral
I find it very interesting how they're naming each major functionality with an
associated word of it in either the domain name or in its extension

i.e.

* Mobile landing page: [http://peach.cool](http://peach.cool)

* Webapp: [https://peachwww.com](https://peachwww.com)

* API: [https://v1.peachapi.com/](https://v1.peachapi.com/)

